# Whats too heavy for a Dodge front end?



## NickColetti (Dec 2, 2009)

I am in a pickle here... i have the option of a 9'2" and a 8'2" poly Boss V and i have a much better deal worked out for the bigger blade. I have to act fast (within tonight) on which one im going to take but im worried that if i go with the 9', that it'll be to heavy for my front end. I have a 05 Dodge Ram 2500 with the 5.9 diesel engine. I know that the diesel engine is not helping in my weight situation, either.

I used to have a 7.5 Boss straight blade and that seemed heavy to me, but maybe it was just me. 

Anyone plow with 9'2" V's with a unmodified 4x4 Dodge truck? 

Any fast info would be GREATLY appreciated! Thumbs Up


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I have been running a 9'2" on my truck for 4 winters. I put about 800 lbs of sand and salt in the back of the bed and it works great. If you can get the 9'2" for less money I'd say go for it. I have no modifications to my truck other than the engine.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

NickColetti;1319999 said:


> I am in a pickle here... i have the option of a 9'2" and a 8'2" poly Boss V and i have a much better deal worked out for the bigger blade. I have to act fast (within tonight) on which one im going to take but im worried that if i go with the 9', that it'll be to heavy for my front end. I have a 05 Dodge Ram 2500 with the 5.9 diesel engine. I know that the diesel engine is not helping in my weight situation, either.
> 
> I used to have a 7.5 Boss straight blade and that seemed heavy to me, but maybe it was just me.
> 
> ...


Just get the bigger plow and beef up the front end


----------



## NickColetti (Dec 2, 2009)

Well as luck has it... im ending the day without either of them. Its a long story, but both guys ended up screwing me in a way so my search still continues.

One of the guys was saying how much he hated plowing with a 9' plow. He said that there were some drive-through's he was not able to make it through while plowing, along with not being able to put it completely in the V position with the curb gauge cutting edges because they scraped, and oviously the extra weight compared to the 8'. It scared me to hear it considering i have only plowed with a 7.5 straight blade on my truck.

Im still searching for a plow and i guess now after hearing JD, i may not pass a 9' up if it comes along.

Thanks, guys!


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

What mods do you have on your Cummins? Just wondering what it takes to come up with those numbers. Thanks


----------



## NickColetti (Dec 2, 2009)

Compared to some of the fellas that i hang out with on one of those Dodge forums.... my truck is still wet behind the ears!

The one main upgrade that i did that brought me past 400 hp was the Smarty programmer. That thing is INSANE! When i was on the rollers, i only had it set to the 60hp + timing- it goes up to 120hp (but many modifications are needed to use it).

I also have the S&B air intake, open exhaust with a straight through muffler (AeroXL), and a CFM+ intake manifold. 

If only i had a upgraded transmission, i would be able to get a few other parts that would open all sorts of doors! 

My goal is getting to a reliable 500hp. But who knows when ill be able to get there...

Whats goin on with your truck? What's all done to it?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

NickColetti;1320192 said:


> Compared to some of the fellas that i hang out with on one of those Dodge forums.... my truck is still wet behind the ears!
> 
> The one main upgrade that i did that brought me past 400 hp was the Smarty programmer. That thing is INSANE! When i was on the rollers, i only had it set to the 60hp + timing- it goes up to 120hp (but many modifications are needed to use it).
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome man.

I also have a Smarty. I always leave it on 9 but I usually run the POD setting on 75% to cut down on smoke. I also have an MP-8 pressure box hooked up. I have an AFE intake and the AFE BladeRunner intake elbow as well. I cut off the cat and replaced the muffler with one from Silverline. I also have an Engineered Diesel turbo, 64/68/14. It keeps things below 1300 EGT almost all the time, even with the Smarty on 9. Oh yeah and don't forget about the HTS transmission, with basically every upgrade except the intermediate shaft and the output shaft. I built it up that way over a few years. Oh yeah and a full rack of gauges too make sure nothing gets out of hand hahahah Thumbs Up


----------



## NickColetti (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah... you dont sound like someone that is new to the game! Haha! 

Your truck sounds mean! Have you ever put it on the rollers yet to see where you're at?

I bet that's shes a pretty wild machine to be plowing with...


----------



## BlackKnight07 (Sep 6, 2011)

:crying: One day I'll get a Diesel might be a Car but Dammit it will be Diesel, till then i'll deal with my Gasser F150...Sad i know....

Till then, i'll just read about all the Diesel toys out there...So thank you!


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

I have a 8'2" V an have gone through 2 front ends under warrenty thank good. like the one guy said you better beef up your front end . other wise you will be replace tie rod ends, sway bars upper & lower ball joints Dodge front ends can not handle V plows!!!!!,


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

^^^^^^^ There wouldn't be a difference whether there were a plow or not! Hahahaha.

As far as heavy plows are concerned, I'm going to one up everybody (including myself so far) this year and put all 1,400 lbs of a Blizzard 8611 full size on my 95 1 ton Dodge. Wish me luck.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

TPC Services;1320512 said:


> I have a 8'2" V an have gone through 2 front ends under warrenty thank good. like the one guy said you better beef up your front end . other wise you will be replace tie rod ends, sway bars upper & lower ball joints *Dodge front ends can not handle V plows!!!!!,*


No, Factory Dodge front end replacement parts can't handle Vplows or just driving around in general. Upgrade to Moog/XRF/Spicer/Carli/Dynatech and be done with it.



got-h2o;1320517 said:


> ^^^^^^^ There wouldn't be a difference whether there were a plow or not! Hahahaha.
> 
> As far as heavy plows are concerned, I'm going to one up everybody (including myself so far) this year and put all 1,400 lbs of a Blizzard 8611 full size on my 95 1 ton Dodge. Wish me luck.


The Dodge will laugh at that plow while your pathetic GM's blow a few injectors and crack their frames just thinking about it LOL kidding! On the seventh day God didn't rest, he built Dodge Trucks- true story. :waving:


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

I have had a wideout on my 06 dodge diesel for 2 years now and have not had to replace anything yet and just had it aligned the other day the mechanic said everything is still tight on the front end.


----------



## NickColetti (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah... sounds like Dodge front ends have their weakness, but its nothing i have not heard from Ford. Everyone has their ups and down, but ill take a solid engine over everything else, any day. I come from a Ford family, but the Cummins won me over. 

As far as Chevy/GM goes... i dont care how many rocks you look under- Dodge wins!


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

wideout;1320643 said:


> I have had a wideout on my 06 dodge diesel for 2 years now and have not had to replace anything yet and just had it aligned the other day the mechanic said everything is still tight on the front end.


Do you push up over curbs??

Fords have a hell of a lot beefier front end then dodge or chevy's do. I have not heard anyone really complain about have to mod there ford front ends up.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

TPC Services;1321060 said:


> Do you push up over curbs??
> 
> Fords have a hell of a lot beefier front end then dodge or chevy's do. I have not heard anyone really complain about have to mod there ford front ends up.


Wanna bet? I do 

And I disagree. Dodges are pretty equal when they're new. Both get weaker with miles and age and start to sag. Have you driven a newer Dodge? My buddie has an 07 and I was pretty impressed. It's pretty stout.


----------



## muddbog (Oct 11, 2011)

I've got an 07 Mega cab 1500 5.7 hemi with a 2011 8' 6" Western MVP Plus, all Mega cabs have the same frame, drivetrain, suspension as the 2500's. I do think the Mega has soft ride springs in it though. I did install Firestone Level-rite Air shocks in the front as I had a lot of sag... wonder why... I also upgraded the Steering linkage to the cummins linkage. Ball joints are next.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

muddbog;1321180 said:


> I've got an 07 Mega cab 1500 5.7 hemi with a 2011 8' 6" Western MVP Plus, all Mega cabs have the same frame, drivetrain, suspension as the 2500's. I do think the Mega has soft ride springs in it though. I did install Firestone Level-rite Air shocks in the front as I had a lot of sag... wonder why... I also upgraded the Steering linkage to the cummins linkage. Ball joints are next.


Its not soft ride springs, etc its the fact that you basically have a quad cab long bed truck - the longest/heaviest version of that truck available. Factor that in, then toss a plow on it and it will sag more than a regular quad cab/short bed truck.

And Yes I know the Mega Cab has a 6' box, my point is merely the size/length of the frame & truck itself.


----------



## muddbog (Oct 11, 2011)

that was somewhat a joke... LOL That friggen plow is heavy!


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

TPC Services;1321060 said:


> Do you push up over curbs??
> 
> Yes i push over curbs on a few lots that have no good place to pile the snow on the ones that have plenty of places to put i dont push it over the cubs


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Damn sorry!


muddbog;1321192 said:


> that was somewhat a joke... LOL That friggen plow is heavy!


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

got-h2o;1321099 said:


> Wanna bet? I do
> 
> And I disagree. Dodges are pretty equal when they're new. Both get weaker with miles and age and start to sag. Have you driven a newer Dodge? My buddie has an 07 and I was pretty impressed. It's pretty stout.


 I don't think your on the same boat, we are talking front end axel weighting and my 08' CTD front end is rated at 5200Lbs and the new dodge's are finally at 5700lbs while the fords are rated at 5600lbs an the new 11's are now 6200lbs thats a lot of front end weight diffrence.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dodge needs bigger ball joints and a better ujoint design, plain and simple. The axle is very stout otherwise.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

TPC Services;1321595 said:


> I don't think your on the same boat, we are talking front end axel weighting and my 08' CTD front end is rated at 5200Lbs and the new dodge's are finally at 5700lbs while the fords are rated at 5600lbs an the new 11's are now 6200lbs thats a lot of front end weight diffrence.


We're on the same page. My 04 SD GVW is 9,900 lbs, I'll have to check the front rating, BUT it is beefed up from stock with extra leafs. It is a tank. That was my only point.......nothing stock is good enough IMO. The thread wasn't about 11 Fords, it was about an 05 Dodge......although if I bought one I'd probably overdo it with a plow and eventually wind up beefing it up somehow or another. It wasn't a jab at you, just a small correction that some of us still have to up the capacity on our current Fords. Others here have done the same. Thumbs Up

As for the new Dodge thing, I never compared new trucks myself. I just know what 5-10 year old plow trucks look like driving down the road. They don't sit like they did when they were new. Maybe the new ones will. I just meant my buddies 07 is way more stout than the Dodges of old.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

plowguy43;1321600 said:


> Dodge needs bigger ball joints and a better ujoint design, plain and simple. The axle is very stout otherwise.


Ya but you could say the same thing about a Ford.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

My truck has no front end repairs other than the front u joints (twice) in about 160,000 miles. Now what's the problem?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

The ball joints used in the 3/4 and 1 tons are smaller then the ones used in a CJ7.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

So in response to the OP's question........."Whats too heavy for a Dodge front end?"

Answer......... A plow. Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## NickColetti (Dec 2, 2009)

got-h2o;1321682 said:


> So in response to the OP's question........."Whats too heavy for a Dodge front end?"
> 
> Answer......... A plow. Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha


:laughing:

This is something that i already knew!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

This is a copy/paste from BOSS website select a plow on your truck specs.

"No plow applications exist for 2005 Dodge 2500. Dodge does not recommend putting a snowplow on this vehicle." Select a different truck.


----------



## NickColetti (Dec 2, 2009)

Weird?! 

You don't happen to know if they say the same for Ford and Gm, do ya?


----------



## wideout (Nov 18, 2009)

I know people have had problems with dodge front end plowing but i must be lucky cause ive never had a problem with them except for a u joint here and there


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

NickColetti;1321697 said:


> Weird?!
> 
> You don't happen to know if they say the same for Ford and Gm, do ya?


http://www.bossplow.com/product-selector/truck-plow

You can punch in any truck and specs there.
The reason they do not recommend a plow for your specific truck is the cab/diesel combo. That weight plus a plow would go over the recommended front GVWR from the sticker on your door.

It is not only ball joints and such ,which you can beef up, but also the axle limit itself and they don't want you to have a broken axle then saying they are responsible. 

With that said. I have seen a couple of Dodge diesel's with the V-XT 9.2 installed by the truck owner.


----------



## muddbog (Oct 11, 2011)

plowguy43;1321331 said:


> Damn sorry!


I didn't mean that in a bad way... I meant that in a funny way... this is the problem with trying to type in context... lol


----------



## NickColetti (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah... makes sense. 

I do know that the diesel adds a lot of extra weight, although im not sure how much.

I remember hearing something around 500 lbs extra when set next to a Hemi engine... but that sounds kinda high to me.


----------

